

Add Muni bus stop times to your Mac menu bar - gregman

Github Repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;adviceadam&#x2F;Muni-Menu-Bar<p>README is on imgur: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;4pmRM<p>Screenshot: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;GMWnmiG.png
======
Jemaclus
Whoa, way too complicated for a non-dev. You should build it in such a way
that a non-dev can easily select a stop from a dropdown or something. Also,
this means if I want to change the stop, I have to edit the .m file and then
recompile?

No thanks.

Cool idea, though.

